# FCG Rig - Build or Buy.. Opinions



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just quickly went out yesterday and priced out what it would cost me to do a crank ghost rig out of aluminum with a monster guts motor.

I was shocked when the approximation came in at around $100 . Aluminum needs to be far less money. I like the idea of using a metal for the framing just from a durability standpoint. 

So i guess the question is I am better off just paying the $20 or so extra and purchasing the rig vs building it myself. Or is my parts list to elaborate . 

I priced the parts based on Lowes pricing just to get an idea. 
I am using the parts list from kickinfog( I think thats the site) FCG instructions


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I made one and it didn't cost 100 bucks. I think it was around 20 bucks or less.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm sure there is a way to make it cheap! What did you do DeathTouch?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to Ace Hardware and bought a lengh of L shaped alum and a small basic piece of alum. You can even ask them to cut it down for you if you don't have the tools.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Or here is another way. Go steal the metal frame from anyone's bed and use that.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

If the choice is $100 build it yourself, or $120 prebuilt, I'd pick the prebuilt myself. But $100 seems a bit steep for a buid it yourself. I'm trying to remember how much I spent on mine (I have three platforms). I'm sure they were $50 or less each of them.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats why i figured I would ask because when i priced it out the cost seemed rather high to me especially given how popular the prop is.

Of course $50 of that would be a motor unless i used a bbq motor or similar.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

$100 seems high to me, too. Check your cut list and make sure you're not duplicating aluminum parts. If you're sure of that cost, try the Phantom Flyer at www.theironkingdom.com. I got one a few years ago and it runs great. I start it up a week or so before the Big Night and never had a problem.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Consider salvage for the aluminum - camper shells are a great source. A wiper motor from a junkyard will also save a few bucks. Honestly our whole rig was less than $30 and didn't require that much goofing around with awkward parts.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

I never priced out a FCG rig (planning on building one for next year though as I
want to expand my graveyard scene), but Monster Guts sells the whole rig w/
the motor for $136.99. http://www.monsterguts.com/monster-kits/fcg-rig/prod_122.html

The Phantom Flyer at The Iron Kingdom looks to be very pricey at $190.00 for
their basic kit. http://www.theironkingdom.com/Navigation/Animation/Motorized_Props/Phantom_Flyer/index.html

I'd be interested at how you came to the $100 number. If I can build the rig for $50
or less, I'll build the rig myself. Otherwise, I think I'd go with the Monster Guts kit.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I've heard of people building the frame out of strips of 3/4" plywood with good results.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Although it's not yet posted to the Ironstock web site, Undertaker is doing a 'Make N Take' for FCGs. The price is either $25 or $30. That's with motor and aluminum frame. We should have it up on the site in a day or two for those that want to get in on it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I basically walked into Lowes with the parts list.

$49.99 for the Motor from Monster Guts ordered separately obviously

8.5’ of 1”x1/8” angle aluminum. - $9.37 per 3ft section so 3 of those = $28.11
1x1/8x36” flat stock - $6.37
4x #10 x ½ bolts - 52c each = 2.08
7x ¼ x3” eye bolts - 45 c = 3.15
27x ¼ lock nuts - 10c = 2.70
4 x ¼ Flat Washers - 0.40
4 x ¼ x 1 ½ Bolts - 75c = 3.00
1 x 1/4 x 1 ½ Full Thread Bolt - 75c
1 x ¼ x 1 ½ Fender Washer or larger - 1.15
1 x 3/16 Wire Rope Clamp - 1.58
2 x 1” Swivel Pulleys - 1.50 = 3.00
7 X Quick Connect Clips (Caribeeners) 1.09 - 7.63

Total - 106.91 not including the shipping charges for the motor

I was just trying to get a rough idea of what it would cost me to put together the rig.
There is excess aluminum here as well 

I mean obviously there is some room for improvement here like Ace sells angle aluminum in 72" lengths for 13.00 which would cut down on that cost. And i am sure if i went to a metal supplier i could get the pricing down even lower than that and the nuts and bolts are probably scavenged out of my tools boxes.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

The wiper motors on monster guts would work, and are cheaper. I use wiper motors in all 3 of my FCG rigs


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You don't find a wiper motor to be a lil on the fast side ?

Because Wiper Motors i will have.. A friend of mine is picking me up 5 of them for $20 from a wrecking yard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i used 1x1 oak garden stakes for my frame.-
use this for the wipermotor http://www.monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/5-volt-5-amp-power-supply/prod_91.html


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I did find the wiper motor at 12V a little fast. Switched to 5V from the PC power supply I was using and it was perfect.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> You don't find a wiper motor to be a lil on the fast side ?
> 
> Because Wiper Motors i will have.. A friend of mine is picking me up 5 of them for $20 from a wrecking yard.


It depends on the voltage. 3-5 volts isn't too fast. You can see the speed of ours on our haunt video
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bairdmanor.html

I like the wall warts where you can adjust the voltage, then I can speed things up, or slow it down.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I just used a rotisserie motor and built the frame out of PVC. Couldn't have cost me more than $15-20. It only took about 30 minutes.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Go to the scrap yard for your aluminum. Even though scrap prices are up
now it is still cheaper than buying new. Nice thing about aluminum stock is that it's easy to straighten.

Incidently, my FCG rig is made from 1x2 painted flat black and had held up for
six years now with no problems.

_


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I will have to check out the scrap yard because i do like the idea of a metal frame


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I think a more important question is "which way is more fun?" I'd think engineering one yourself is far more entertaining than a kit. If you just need to be done in the shortest amount of time then get a pre-built one.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree i think i am going the route of building it myself especially given using a wiper motor to power it up.. I got donated 5 wiper motors so there goes the motor costs so i am just in for the hardware which i am sure i can find ways to trim costs down on that


----------

